# Bas Ruttens last fight.



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know how to imbed it but here's a link to a fight in 2006 if you want to check it out.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good ol' Bas that was a good watch like usual. If you want to see how to embed those, click 'quote' on your post I edited to see how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Bas is a great fighter and it sucks that injury got in the way of his career.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Precussor*

I noticed some of the WFA production later transfered to EliteXC and Strikeforce, like the announcer and RockStar sponsorship!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

that guy was like Cabbage's little brother, damn what a chin! some of those hits were louder than pro wrestling chops, and that's made to be noisy. 

he's funny, he's well versed in the whole fight game, and he can kill you in the cage. bas is the whole damn package.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The older gentleman I work with couldn't believe the guy quit from being leg kicked. I asked him if he wanted me to kick his leg but he declined


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I like Bas but wasn't he a little embarassed fighting a guy that bad? The guy was literally flailing his punches, it looked like he had no training at all.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

Warpath was a late fill in for Kimo who got busted for steroids i believe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kimo*

Has he done anything since then?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriously, i dont know why he decided to come out of retirement to fight Kimo, but its clear from this that he never lost touch with training. its like an anderson silva fight, only a billion times worse.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Retirment*

Well there is a difference between Bas coming out of retirment and winning and someone like Royce coming back to the UFC and getting his butt handed to him by Matt Hughes!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well there is a difference between Bas coming out of retirment and winning and someone like Royce coming back to the UFC and getting his butt handed to him by Matt Hughes!


I was stoked that Royce came back to lose. Made quite a bit of money on that fight!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well there is a difference between Bas coming out of retirment and winning and someone like Royce coming back to the UFC and getting his butt handed to him by Matt Hughes!


Who actually saw him winning that? no one. He came back and jumped on damn near the biggest dog around at the time, naturally he got eaten up, he should have tapped though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drogo said:


> I like Bas but wasn't he a little embarassed fighting a guy that bad? The guy was literally flailing his punches, it looked like he had no training at all.


Come on he was trained by none other than the great Tank Abbott.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

The great 10-14 tank abbott!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Dont talk shit about tank abbot, he'll throw you out of the octagon.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Am still waiting to see Bas fight Randy, i think Bas would still tool him even today, even though Bas hasnt fought anyone competitive in 11 years.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i wonder if they would hire Bas as a color commentator for Strikeforce, it seriously would be better than the announce team they currently have.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I cannot help but wonder how would Bas fair against today's guys. His striking was excellent, his ground game good, his wrestling terrible.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Terrible Wrestling*

Well he was a kickboxer, what do you expect?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he was a kickboxer, what do you expect?


If you have watched his fights, you probably noticed a great increase of his knowledge on the ground over the years. But his wrestling remained shitty.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ground Game*

Yeah he learned something else, it's called BJJ!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he learned something else, it's called BJJ!


But today you have to know it all. His striking and ground game wouldn't be sufficient with his terrible wrestling.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sufficient*

Well it's a good think he retired when he did!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

The thing is, he believes he would be a top dog even today.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Knees*

How was he able to come out of retirement for that one match if his knees were taht bad?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How was he able to come out of retirement for that one match if his knees were taht bad?


Surgery, healed over time? I dont know, i just know he was medically cleared to fight, so he did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cleared*

Well when was that interview taken?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when was that interview taken?


This year.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*This Year*

Yeah that probably means that at the time of his comeback match, Bas's knees were still in somewhat good condition!


----------



## TheCancer (Jun 29, 2010)

LiteGladiator said:


> The great 10-14 tank abbott!


I Lol'd


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*10-14 Tank Abbott*

When did he fight recently?


----------

